# Color Additives for Plastisol colors



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there!
I need a little help about plastisole colors for heat transfers. I use Wilflex TF Plastisole colors and I'm interested in makin some effects with heat transfer...

As you see, when printing gold color, you can notice small small little cubes which make shiney effect to make an brown color - gold.

Gold color is...light brown filled with many small additives of reflective "something".

I want to know... how can I produce.. for example... red color with those additives? Are they avalible at all!?

I hope you understand me... (sorry for my bad English..)

Is there additives like that so we can make an shiny effect? 

Tell me about those things, if you know.

For example, i can mix something into a color (like reducer or...) to make an glow effect, or "shine in dark"... 

Help please )


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Go to one of the ink companies, Wilflex, Union, etc., and check out their mixing systems. They all have color and glitter additives. God Bless.


----------



## macrooo (Nov 30, 2009)

thank you, i'll check...


----------

